
The history behind New York City’s missing subway lines - kposehn
http://qz.com/549388/the-history-behind-new-york-citys-missing-subway-lines/
======
dbattaglia
"like the T, which will identify the long-awaited Second Avenue line,
scheduled to open at the end of 2016, which has been in the works since 1919."

End of 2016 would be amazing. I think Wikipedia says 2025.

